# Kiawah Island Surf Fishing????



## jason777 (Jul 24, 2008)

Headed down to Kiawah Island in early Oct. Anyone have an idea of what I can expect on the Surf? Also recently got into Fly Fishing and I am thinking I should bring that rod too? 

Any information would be great!

Cheers

Jason! 


:fishing:


----------

